# Modifier l'icone d'un dossier



## Helloelo (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes ! 

Je cherche depuis quelques jours à modifier les icônes de mes dossiers de photos et vidéos. J'ai réussi à remplacer le dossier bleu classique par une photo grâce au copier/coller, mais je n'aime pas cette présentation qui ne permet pas de différencier une simple photo d'un dossier contenant des photos (j'espère que je m'explique pas trop mal :mouais

En fait, je voudrai pouvoir faire apparaître une photo, contenue dans un dossier, sur l'icone de ce dossier, un peu comme cela se fait sous Windows. Vous savez, quand on a un dossier de photos, l'icone qui apparaît est un dossier avec une (ou 4) photos contenues dans ce dossier. 

J'ai trouvé quelques logiciels qui permettent de transformer les photos en icônes, mais cela ne résout pas mon problème puisqu'à chaque fois, cela transforme l'icone du dossier bleu en photo... :hein:

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution s'il vous plait? Je commence à désespérer...


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

J'utilise un shareware nommé Viou.... mais il n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelque temps et n'est peut-être pas compatible avec MacOS X 10.6


----------



## Helloelo (2 Juin 2010)

J'ai installé Viou... mais je ne comprends pas comment il fonctionne :rateau:
C'est exactement ce qu'il me faudrait , mais il me met l'icone du dossier application à combiner avec un dossier et je n'arrive pas à la changer.
Et y'a pas d'aide pour expliquer son fonctionnement. 
Oui je suis archi nulle...noob euh novice


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Juin 2010)

Helloelo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes !
> 
> Je cherche depuis quelques jours à modifier les icônes de mes dossiers de photos et vidéos. J'ai réussi à remplacer le dossier bleu classique par une photo grâce au copier/coller, mais je n'aime pas cette présentation qui ne permet pas de différencier une simple photo d'un dossier contenant des photos (j'espère que je m'explique pas trop mal :mouais
> 
> ...


Bonjour

*Telling Folders* permet d'ajouter une image sur un dossier, c'est un freeware tu peut tester voir ci cela te convient.

Je l'utilise pour personnaliser mes dossiers.

http://mac.brothersoft.com/telling-folders.html

Existe aussi une autre application qui permet d'avoir les 4 premières photos contenus dans le dossier, mais ça transforme le dossier en icône de fichier blanche avec les images (c'est moche).

@+


----------



## Helloelo (2 Juin 2010)

Ca fera très bien l'affaire 
Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## Fìx (2 Juin 2010)

J'avais lu dans un magazine "Vous & Votre Mac" qu'il y avait une astuce, en passant par le Terminal, pour rendre les dossiers (ceux d'origine par contre), transparents.... 

C'est à dire qu'on pouvait voir, sous forme de pile, et par transparence, les derniers fichiers modifiés contenus dans ce dossier...

En gros, ça nous la jouerai un peu à la Windows... (ptêt pour ça qu'ils ont pas osé le mettre en natif?!  )


Enfin bref, j'saurai pas vous dire comment ça s'passe, mais apparemment, c'est possible...  _(si ça interesse quelqu'un, j'pourrai ptêt essayer de retrouver le magazine et de d'réécrire la procédure ici... [que je n'avais pas réussi d'ailleurs  :rateau:  ] )_


EDIT :

Huuum.... ça ressemblait BEAUCOUP à ça....  ... et apparement, ça marcherait seulement en utilisant Quicklook (si j'ai bien compris! :rose: ), chose que je n'avais pas essayé... :rateau:


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir

Ce que je fait chez moi.

Dans le dossier *Applications* toutes celles qui sont dans un dossier bleu, j'ouvre le paquet, je cherche son icône, je la dépose sur *Telling Folders*, et ensuite je dépose le dossier de cette application.

Faut dire que le rangement de ce dossier se fait sur des étagères (comme sur l'iPad) mais depuis plus d'un an.

Une icône sur un dossier est plus agréable à regarder qu'une image rectangulaire.

@+


----------



## Verlet (8 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour reprendre ce qu'a écrit Fix78 : dans le terminal, taper


```
defaults write com.apple.finder QLEnableXRayFolders 1 | killall Dock
```
et 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.finder QLEnableXRayFolders 0 | killall Dock
```
 pour rétablir...

Source : http://thecustommac.com

Pour les néophytes, le caractère "|" ou "pipe" (tuyau dans la langue de Shakespeare) se tape avec "alt-7" et permet de chainer les commandes dans la majeure partie des langages UNIX (dont la base de MacOSX fait partie).


----------



## edd72 (13 Février 2013)

Verlet a dit:


> Pour les néophytes, le caractère "|" ou "pipe" (tuyau dans la langue de Shakespeare) se tape avec "alt-7" et permet de chainer les commandes dans la majeure partie des langages UNIX (dont la base de MacOSX fait partie).



Ce n'est pas du tout ce que tu écris et ça n'a aucun sens ici de rediriger la sortie standard du defaults write vers l'entrée standard du killall (qui n'en a rien à faire...)
C'est même potentiellement dangereux d'écrire un truc comme cela sans comprendre ce qu'est le pipe e à quoi il sert.

Entre les deux, il devrait y avoir:
; = enchainement sans condition
ou bien
&& = enchainnement si retour OK du defaults write
ou bien
|| = enchainnement si retour KO du defaults write (ce qui n'est pas ce qu'on veut ici)


----------

